# Wanted: A reliable CO2 system for large planted tank



## wolfewill (Sep 16, 2013)

I am in the process of up grading my CO2 system on my 300 gallon, heavily planted, aquarium. The system I've been using is a collection of assorted parts which have all been reasonably successful on smaller tanks, but are proving unmanageable on the larger tank. I am considering purchasing a complete kit (regulator, bubble counter (s), diffuser(s), reactors, etc.), and am wondering if anyone has done this before on a large tank. If so, I would like to know what system people have tried (names, suppliers), and how pleased you are with the system you've installed. I am not interested in DIY systems. I want a completely off the shelf, professional quality system for a large, heavily planted tank.

So my problem is that the CO2 is not dissolving in the water prior to getting to the tank so there is misting or microbubbles throughout the tank when the system is on. Also, the Milwaukee kit isn't reliable: It doesn't always start up when the upper pH threshold is reached (I have to unplug the solenoid and replug it into the pH controller). Thirdly, the bubble counters, although brand new (eBay variety), seem to be plugged sometimes and don't start up when the others are working well (this changes from day to day, and week to week). Fourthly (is that a word?), the bubble count drops over several days and has to be reset after only a few days or a week.

Presently I have a Milwaukee regulator/solenoid kit, with a set of bubble counters (3), and three UP Aqua in-line diffusers. One diffuser is before an Eheim 1500XL filter (used as a reactor), one is before an Eheim 2215 (functioning as a polishing filter and as a reactor), and the third one is after a second Eheim 1500XL filter (I have a UV sterilizer after this second 1500XL, and until I hard line the filtration system have no room to install it before the filter). I am using an American Marine Inc pH controller (set point is presently pH 5.3 ± 0.1 units). The substrate is ADA Africana which buffers the water to about 5.8, and reduces the KH to ≤1.0̊; the GH is raised to 4̊GH with Equilibrium; and I use the PPS dosing strategy and test my parameters to maintain a [NO3] of 10 ppm, and a [PO4] of 1.0.

The system functions well when it's working properly, plant growth is good (reasonable pearling), and algae issues are minimal (probably fluctuating [CO2]). Livestock are doing extremely well and I'm generally pleased with the set up except for the reliability of the CO2 system. I want to be able to be away for a while without worrying that everything is failing.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

If you do decide to build your own Custom system, be warn, it's quite addictive.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

FlyingHellFish said:


> If you do decide to build your own Custom system, be warn, it's quite addictive.


LOL, Tony that is so true.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Charlie! Another addict Co2 addict! Show them your rig, the Scott system is a beauty. 

@Wolf 

If you're happy with your Milwaukee, don't be pressured into changing. No pun intended.


----------



## wolfewill (Sep 16, 2013)

FlyingHellFish said:


> If you're happy with your Milwaukee, don't be pressured into changing. No pun intended.


I have been but they're getting old and do show some problems with solenoid deterioration. It's been suggested that since they do not appear to have a check valve between the bubble counter and the solenoid, it's only a matter of time before the solenoid fails do to corrosion. And, that's my experience as I try to determine the reason for the failures. Each seem to be solenoid related. Many who have replied to this topic have stopped purchasing CO2 kits with a bubble counter attached to the solenoid and prefer to have add a quality cv between the two.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

wolfewill said:


> I have been but they're getting old and do show some problems with solenoid deterioration. It's been suggested that since they do not appear to have a check valve between the bubble counter and the solenoid, it's only a matter of time before the solenoid fails do to corrosion. And, that's my experience as I try to determine the reason for the failures. Each seem to be solenoid related. Many who have replied to this topic have stopped purchasing CO2 kits with a bubble counter attached to the solenoid and prefer to have add a quality cv between the two.


I don't know about the milwaukee solenoid, but any decent solenoid can be use for *water* or *gas*. You can add check valves inline, but I prefer to see the bps rate instantly if I make a change. Because if you had a long line to the bubble counter, it takes a while for the rate to change compare to having a bc that closer to the needle valve.

Anyways, either method should work.


----------



## wolfewill (Sep 16, 2013)

FlyingHellFish said:


> I don't know about the milwaukee solenoid, but any decent solenoid can be use for *water* or *gas*. You can add check valves inline, but I prefer to see the bps rate instantly if I make a change. Because if you had a long line to the bubble counter, it takes a while for the rate to change compare to having a bc that closer to the needle valve.
> 
> Anyways, either method should work.


But I notice some deterioration in the end of the pin that shuts off the diaphram. What could be causing this? One of these, that I have taken apart, is reasonable new - 9 months. Others are older and it could just be wear, I suppose.


----------



## j.thomson (Mar 28, 2014)

*help*

Hey guys im looking to put a co2 setup into my 29 Gal, i did have the fluval 88G system going and bought some fitting to try and hook up a paintball tank i had around, didnt go my way. Im now looking to get my hands on a proper setup larger tank and reg. Any ideas on where to grab this stuff for a reasonable price in GTA. Also if you have stuff for sale or ideas for me shoot me a PM much appreciated


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

wolfewill said:


> But I notice some deterioration in the end of the pin that shuts off the diaphram. What could be causing this? One of these, that I have taken apart, is reasonable new - 9 months. Others are older and it could just be wear, I suppose.


That doesn't sound right for 9 months, how long is the warranty on that?



j.thomson said:


> Hey guys im looking to put a co2 setup into my 29 Gal, i did have the fluval 88G system going and bought some fitting to try and hook up a paintball tank i had around, didnt go my way. Im now looking to get my hands on a proper setup larger tank and reg. Any ideas on where to grab this stuff for a reasonable price in GTA. Also if you have stuff for sale or ideas for me shoot me a PM much appreciated


Unfortunately, I don't think anyone sells custom Co2 systems here. You can try building it yourself, I can help you with that. Here a basic guide that I never finished because I'm lazy....









Image full screen.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Unfortunately, I don't think anyone sells custom Co2 systems here. You can try building it yourself, I can help you with that. Here a basic guide that I never finished because I'm lazy....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I happen to have an extra 2 stage laying around that I can let go. All brass rebranded Concoa 412 - Burkert brass 6011 - Hoke 1300 Milimite metering valve - brass fittings.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, there you go fellas, Charlie got a system up for grabs. 
How much is are you selling that system? 

PS - Anyone know where I can get a polish silver Co2 tank?


----------



## HighWater (Sep 15, 2014)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Here a basic guide that I never finished because I'm lazy....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW...thanks FHF!!
I'm a Co2 Newb too and that chart helps!!

Without stealing this thread, I'm curious on a few things?
For starters...where can I go to find out more about starting a Co2 system on an aquarium. (I don't even know what the reg. gages should be set at....  )


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Well, there you go fellas, Charlie got a system up for grabs.
> How much is are you selling that system?
> 
> PS - Anyone know where I can get a polish silver Co2 tank?


Tony I`m thinking with our deflated dollar when I bought the reg. 250.00 would be a bargain , what do you think.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Did you get that rig from Mathman? I think he brought the 6011 brass new.

250 is good, it's a 412 series which is one up from the 312. Excellent deal for anyone not wanting to hunt down all the stuff.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Did you get that rig from Mathman? I think he brought the 6011 brass new.
> 
> 250 is good, it's a 412 series which is one up from the 312. Excellent deal for anyone not wanting to hunt down all the stuff.


No , I bought it on the bay & built it myself.
Shipping was 31.00 US via UPS (they would only ship via UPS +18.00CDN GST & UPS white collar crime charges) LOL


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

It's a very nice system Charlie, have you thought about selling it to tpt? For some reason theres a huge wave of people interested in Co2. I think your system will sell pretty fast for 250.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

FlyingHellFish said:


> It's a very nice system Charlie, have you thought about selling it to tpt? For some reason theres a huge wave of people interested in Co2. I think your system will sell pretty fast for 250.


Thanks Tony, to be honest I think the US market have enough guys to satisfy the demand there & I would feel like I`m invading , not only that one of the better builders in US ( Both you & I Know of ) has helped me out on numerous occasions with parts that I needed/wanted.
At 250 Cdn I would be doing them an injustice when they are offering these units for around the same prices in US $ & I since I only offer the odd one when I have extras (the hobby within the hobby / addictation ) I prefer to keep it regional.
Regards
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=144594


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

HighWater said:


> WOW...thanks FHF!!
> I'm a Co2 Newb too and that chart helps!!
> 
> Without stealing this thread, I'm curious on a few things?
> For starters...where can I go to find out more about starting a Co2 system on an aquarium. (I don't even know what the reg. gages should be set at....  )


Glad it helped. Any value from 0 - 100 psi should be fine. Common diffuser require 10 psi while reactors can be lower. Go on ebay, look up any of the common brands and always toss the seller a "best offer", and use USPS to avoid brokerage fee. That it!

Matheson
ProStar
Praxair
Scotts Speciality gas
Air Products
Air Gas


----------



## HighWater (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks FHF!! ...can I pick your brain when I get all the parts and pieces to start up?


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

HighWater said:


> Thanks FHF!! ...can I pick your brain when I get all the parts and pieces to start up?


Sure, I got a whole list of model numbers for the fittings. All the companies are out west for some reason...

Swagelok
Parker
Clippard

Or you can just grab the plain fittings locally, it's HD, Lowes .....


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Darkblade48 has a great c02 guide in here somewhere.

Norwood and Camcarb are good sources to get the tank. For a 300 gal tank a 20 pound c02 tank would be ideal.


----------

